

Ask HN: open source ticket / helpdesk system? - elviejo

Hi I&#x27;m looking for a good open source ticke &#x2F; helpdesk system.<p>With the following characteristics:<p>1. Able to receive tickets by mail or web.
2. Able to escalate tickets according to rules. Like: reassign this ticket if no comment in 12 hours.
3. Ideally would allow to convert tickets to github issues.<p>Thanks in advance :-)
======
WestCoastJustin
Request Tracker or RT for short is great [1]. Has a nice web interface and
email support. You'll have to do some research into #2 and #3 though.

[1] [http://bestpractical.com/rt/](http://bestpractical.com/rt/)

------
quaffapint
I've been using UserVoice and it's worked well enough. I'm not sure if it has
auto-escalation or not, as I don't have a need for it.

------
zallarak
I've used desk.com and it was good enough. It also had a decently good API and
email integration.

